# Charter DVR versus Tivo



## San (Jun 1, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone would give me their opinion of the Charter 'Tivo' as compared to the Tivo box/service? I already have the Charter cable and would like to understand the difference if any between the two as far as quality, dependability, etc. I know that charter is rented and you never own it as with the tivo, but I already have the tivo, really Humax, and have had and still have, problems with it, especially channel changing. This has been going on now for years and after many techs out and doing everything suggested, it still exists. I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts negative or positive on this, what they would do, as I do have the choice available.

Thanks,
San


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

What software are Charter's boxes running?


----------



## San (Jun 1, 2006)

I went to that site you mentioned and read through all the Motorola information, then went to Charter's site and read everything I could about the DVR and the software that it might include. I could find nothing specific that you might be referring to, but I could call the company and ask them. But if they ask me what I mean by 'software' I don't what I will answer. If you could mention some terms or questions to ask it would help. 

I just know that it does all the same things that Tivo does.

Thanks,
San


----------



## redrouteone (Jun 16, 2001)

Before I moved I had a DirecTiVo for about 6 years. Now I have charter cable and I called them about their DVR. It cost $15.00 a month, so I jumped on the free TiVo deal they had a while back. I figured that for $2 less a month I would stay with TiVo. 

I don't know how well TiVo works with their digital STB, as I never hooked it up. All the channels I care about are in analogue, so I don't bother with it.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

San said:


> I went to that site you mentioned and read through all the Motorola information, then went to Charter's site and read everything I could about the DVR and the software that it might include....
> 
> I just know that it does all the same things that Tivo does.


You probably noticed that there's a lot of TOTALLY unrelated and totally different cable co DVR software. There's at least SARA, iGuide, Passport, Moxi and MSTV.

Anecdoctally, I've heard heard SARA is terrible, mixed reports about Moxi and recording reliability probs w/MSTV. Some of my coworkers tell me iGuide sucks. It would really help to know what Charter provides in your area, otherwise we're in the dark.

How do you know "it does all the same things that Tivo does"? Does it have a season pass manager? Does it have suggestions? Does it let you convert a recording that's being buffered into a recording while retaining the buffer? Is opening up the box to put in a bigger drive a no no (tampering)? Does it have th equivalent of auto-record wish lists? Does it let you stream/copy videos to another STB in the house and watch from there? Does it let you schedule shows to record via web page? The list goes on and on...

BTW, if you have IR channel changing probs, have you tried changing the channel changing speed, swapping out the cable box to another model (w/possibly more reliable IR) and building an IR fort/tent (http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv1069.htm)?

Maybe you should just give Charter's DVR a shot for a month and report back as to your experience, software and whether it really "does all the same things that Tivo does."


----------



## Kevin108 (Jul 23, 2006)

Charter requires Digital service for the DVR the last time I looked. If you're not paying out the rear for that already, I say go with Tivo.


----------



## San (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not sure if Charter offers all those programs with their dvr because I don't understand what most of them are, and even if Tivo has them I don't know how to use them, such as the streaming thing you mentioned, and the web page; but I do have the digital cable with them so that's no problem. I don't use the Suggestions because they are just a list of movies that I could get on the Guide if I wanted to go through them .But I don't know if they have a DVD player as well as a Recorder, which the Tivo I have is both.

I did that IR thing previously and it helped, but when I tried to change the speed I messed up my phone connection and couldn't get anything, even on my computer. I finally got it fixed with some trial and error.

I don't know what 'STB' stands for ; what does it do? 

I thought too one of the advantages with having Charter DVR is that they come out and fix problems with any service I have with them because I have their insurance. They won't work on the Tivo.But it wouldn't be worth it to me if it's not as good as Tivo since I already have Tivo's lifetime service .

Thanks for all the input. San


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

San said:


> I'm not sure if Charter offers all those programs with their dvr because I don't understand what most of them are, and even if Tivo has them I don't know how to use them, such as the streaming thing you mentioned, and the web page; but I do have the digital cable with them so that's no problem. I don't use the Suggestions because they are just a list of movies that I could get on the Guide if I wanted to go through them
> ....
> I did that IR thing previously and it helped, but when I tried to change the speed I messed up my phone connection and couldn't get anything, even on my computer. I finally got it fixed with some trial and error.
> 
> I don't know what 'STB' stands for ; what does it do?


To use web based scheduling, go to http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-tco/login/show.do and sign in. It's only really useful if you have your TiVo connected via broadband and not a phone line. W/phone line, the lag for the TiVo to pick up your request is potentially large...

Suggestions are great. Turn them back on if you've shut them off. Sometimes you find a rare gem of a good show/movie that you didn't know about.

Changing the IR code and/or speed should have no effect on your phone connection/setup.

STB=Set Top Box


----------



## sbrown23 (Aug 25, 2004)

San said:


> I was wondering if anyone would give me their opinion of the Charter 'Tivo' as compared to the Tivo box/service? I already have the Charter cable and would like to understand the difference if any between the two as far as quality, dependability, etc. I know that charter is rented and you never own it as with the tivo, but I already have the tivo, really Humax, and have had and still have, problems with it, especially channel changing. This has been going on now for years and after many techs out and doing everything suggested, it still exists. I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts negative or positive on this, what they would do, as I do have the choice available.


I currently have the Charter HD DVR in the Glendale, CA area. This box runs the Moxi software. Let me tell you, this thing sucks. It is absolute trash. The single worst DVR I have ever used. The ONLY reason I still have it is because there is no Series 3 Tivo or CableCard Media Center PC available yet.

Let's go over the problems with this thing:


Verrrrrrry slow menus. Like sometimes 10 seconds or so to complete an action as simple making a selection to watch a program
Terrible performance when finding programs to record by title. The list just takes a long time to load.
Then there is the horrid handling of HD. Watching live HD is just fine. Beautiful, in fact. But if you try and rewind or pause, woe be unto you. Pixellation galore will inevitably occur. Recording HD, same thing. And don't even think of recording an HD program while watching another live HD program. The recorded program will suffer badly. 
The box is hot. Damn hot. Puts out a buttload of heat
Performance seems to degrade over time, to the point where you have to reboot the box in order to speed things up (what little bit you can) once again
Sometimes when you change channels, you get no audio and pixellated video. This applies to regular SD channels too. Not all the time, but I've seen it happen like 10 times in the past 2 weeks or so.

Point being ... *avoid this thing at all costs*. I've seen all these things on the box I have. Tivo blows it out of the water. Series 3 will likely obliterate it. Even Windows Vista MCE will probably be much better. I also had the SA 8300HD at one point, and while the interface on that DVR sucked balls, at least the performance was adequate. If I could go back to the SA, I would, but they say they don't offer it anymore.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I too have a Moxi and I agree with all of sbrown23's bullet points. However I'm not sure I would say avoid it at all costs. If you have an HDTV and want to record HD programming then this is currently your only choice. And for me I would much rather deal with the Moxi's shortcommings then be forced to watch evevrything in SD or worse watch all HD live.

Now if you don't need HD then get a S2DT. The TiVo is hands down the better choice for recording SD video.

Dan


----------



## sbrown23 (Aug 25, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I too have a Moxi and I agree with all of sbrown23's bullet points. However I'm not sure I would say avoid it at all costs. If you have an HDTV and want to record HD programming then this is currently your only choice. And for me I would much rather deal with the Moxi's shortcommings then be forced to watch evevrything in SD or worse watch all HD live.
> 
> Now if you don't need HD then get a S2DT. The TiVo is hands down the better choice for recording SD video.
> 
> Dan


Good point Dan, about it being the only choice for HD at this time. At least it is in my area. But if there is another HD DVR model offered by your company (SA 8300HD, Motorola, or whatever), then get anything BUT the Moxi.

However, what you said about being forced to watch all HD live, that is part of my problem. I cannot record or pause HD, as it renders the video unwatchable.

Help me, Tivo Series 3. You're my only hope!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You should have your Moxi replaced. Mine started doing that last year so I had it replaced and it's been working much better ever since.

Dan


----------



## San (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Dan and SDBrown for your opinions and suggestions about this. I have the impression you are both saying that I would be better to keep and work with the Tivo and forget about changing to Charter DVR. 
I'm sorry that I didn't understand what Dan said about 'if I have an HDTV and watching HD and 'what' being my only choice? The Tivo being my only choice to watch HD (?) , because I seem to get HD whichever medium I'm using at the time. Or, do you mean that Tivo will not record programs in HD? I know the picture quality in Tivo is not as good no matter what it is, as in live tv.
I'm using an HD Motorola Charter. Cable box, DCT2000 with a plasma HD. 
Do you both watch tv mostly through live tv or the Tivo, because if not through the Tivo most of the time I don't really see the benefit of having it. But I switch back and forth mosly because the channels don't work as well with the Tivo. The picture also comes through better on live tv. I cannot understand why you cannot record or pause HD as I have no problem with that unless I am not understanding what you're saying.

sbrown, I was wondering if being in Ca. the charter service there is different than here on the East coast?I've read of ones in different areas of the country having different qualities and also different services available from Charter than some others.

thanks, 
san


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

San said:


> I cannot understand why you cannot record or pause HD as I have no problem with that unless I am not understanding what you're saying.


If you are watching TV through your Tivo you are not seeing an HD picture. You can watch, record and pause it with the Tivo, but it is not HD quality when viewed through its outputs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What I meant was that if you have an HDTV and want to view HDTV quality programs via a DVR, then as of right now the cable companies DVR is your only choice. Since current TiVos don't record HDTV and the Series 3 is still not out just yet.

Dan


----------

